# CO2 regulator purchase advice



## surly (29/9/13)

Hey all, 

Been spending the last couple of hours reading up on CO2 regulators. I have a micromatic reg that I have just killed  (explanation at bottom if you are interested).

Been reading here and searching net for advice and prices, but wanted to get some anecdotal "evidence" from you all. 

1. Are the KegKing branded ones any good? longevity etc? seen a few threads here from people who have had issues..
2. $75 for a micromatic, good price?
3. Do you guys prefer any other brand? eg tesuco etc.

All advice is welcome. I am in a little bit of a hurry since I now can't really access my beer :angry:
I am tossing up about going for dual output reg as that could be handy, but only running 2 taps it might be a little too enthusiastic. 
Anyway, this looks to be a decent price http://www.mybeershop.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15&products_id=35


So, I managed to flood my reg with beer a month or so ago. I had taken the one-way valve off due to it leaking air, then stupidly connected a pressurised keg to reg with the gas turned-off... Idiot.
Having stumbled across a thread about this earlier today, I thought I better follow the advice and clean the reg out. Managed to get the cover off, cleaned most of that stuff. Then tried to remove the pressure release valve. It wouldn't budge, so gripped the body of the reg with some heavy pliers and gave a strong turn with the spanner. Valve didn't budge, but the pliers chewed right into the inner surface that the diaphragm seals against. Not likely to seal anymore.. Bigger idiot.
Will be buying 1-2 new one-way valves too.


----------



## pk.sax (29/9/13)

Hmnnnnn. I've used a couple of Harris regs, no probs so far.

I have a Harris 601 I got a while ago gathering dust, thing has a built in nrv (hint hint). Your's for 50 + postage/pickup from Canberra if you want it.

Also used a Cornelius reg, good things those ones.


----------



## booargy (29/9/13)

the one linked not cheap, not expensive, built in NRV, can fit 1/4 bsp guages and fittings.


----------



## surly (29/9/13)

practicalfool said:


> Hmnnnnn. I've used a couple of Harris regs, no probs so far.
> 
> I have a Harris 601 I got a while ago gathering dust, thing has a built in nrv (hint hint). Your's for 50 + postage/pickup from Canberra if you want it.
> 
> Also used a Cornelius reg, good things those ones.


Hey, you sure that model has a built in NRV? Craftbrewer suggest the use of an NRV with this: http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=751


----------



## pk.sax (29/9/13)

My bad. It's the other one, my 802 that has a nrv built in.

If you want it, the 601 is available.


----------



## surly (29/9/13)

Cheers practicalfool. I reckon I will buy a nice, shiny, new one. Want it in the next couple of days and am seriously tempted by the dual output. Seems handy to be able to serve @ 2 different pressures, especially since my next brew will be a hefe.


----------



## surly (29/9/13)

booargy said:


> the one linked not cheap, not expensive, built in NRV, can fit 1/4 bsp guages and fittings.


Are you aware of somewhere cheaper for this kind of thing?
So far, this is the best I have found..


----------



## Black n Tan (29/9/13)

Could it be repaired? Parts here http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=970


----------



## manticle (29/9/13)

Before flooding it with beer, did you have any issues with the micromatic that stop you wanting to buy that one again?

I only have experience (and limited) with the micro so can't advise but any reason you want to change?


----------



## surly (29/9/13)

Black n Tan, nah, not repairable. I dented the body where the seals/bellows seat. Was an idiotic moment.

Manticle, I have only been kegging since June, so my experience is minimal. The micromatic WAS working fine up until I flooded/damaged it. I found the adjustment knob a bit tricky, but it's functionality was fine.
The benefits of the dual output one is obviously that I can run 2 different pressures, either to the taps, or run both taps off one while I force carb/cpbf etc with the other.
I have no real urge to shift brands unless there is a good reason to do so, either, similar quality, but better price or more functionality.


----------



## booargy (29/9/13)

surly said:


> Are you aware of somewhere cheaper for this kind of thing?
> So far, this is the best I have found..


about the going price I think if I needed to buy a new reg that is what I would be looking at.


----------



## TheWiggman (30/9/13)

I have a Keg King regulator and while I've only had it for a year, it works fine. Only comment is the working pressure gauge has a large span so you only use about 25% of the gauge at best. It's difficult to use accurately. 
It is however very nice and shiny.


----------



## surly (30/9/13)

Interesting information from the ebay site of the seller I linked earlier:

"Please note that recently we have been having some quality control issues with the Tesuco regulator not holding the correct pressure or the gauges failing. Previously the Tesuco's were very good, but recently they seem to have dropped in quality. Hence we highly recommend you look at the micromatic regulator (It is the same price as the Tesuco). Micromatics are made in the USA while the Tesuco's are made in China, and we have never had a micromatic returned to us. Why am I telling you this, when we could have made a sale? It is because our number one priority is to have a happy customer, and it is a hassle for both you and I when a regulator fails, and we have to arrange return and warranty. Micromatics do cost us quite a bit more than Tesuco's, but I will rather have a happy customer than try to make a quick buck. BTW, our micromatic regulators are purchased from the Australian Micromatic Distributor, so they are genuine and not grey imports or copies like some other sellers sell. In the end the decision is up to you and we will still provide the best service we can, but thought you would like to know the above information."


I had emailed them to ask about the regulators and the response I recieved also advised that there have been quality issues with Tesuco.
This strongly encourages me to lean towards another micromatic. Turns out, you can piggy-back a second one from the first if you want to go dual output down the track too, so something to keep in mind.


----------



## stakka82 (30/9/13)

Had a keg king for 18 months, no issues and its copped a fair beating.

At 45 bucks cash hard to beat if u just want something that gets the job done. No afilliation.


----------



## Ross (30/9/13)

Personally i wouldn't touch Tesuco with a barge pole, notorious for pressure drifting, which is the last thing you want when trying to balance your system.
You can't go wrong with Micromatic or Harris, both quality brands.

Cheers Ross


----------



## ian_2005 (30/9/13)

+1 for the Keg King

It Also gives you the benefit of adding a second regulator so you can run 2 kegs at the same time, this is what I ended up doing

You can probably do the same with other regs, but this was a cheap way of doing things

Slightly off topic.....At $45 that is a bargain, does anyone have a link ?? I paid $69 each from memory


----------



## Camo6 (30/9/13)

I've been using a micromatic for a year or two. No complaints, works perfectly. The adjusting knobs a bit fiddly to grab but it looks like its built to last. Pretty sure I paid about $90 for my reg so that price looks pretty good.


----------



## woodwormm (30/9/13)

my micromatic creeped. the $40 dorado that replaced it creeped, the keg king multigas has a big knob, for easy turning (like a welding reg) and has been faultless and holding pressure for over a year... my other fave is my old Downey, but it's had so much beer through it it could probably grow legs and walk, so it only gets used for portable set ups (mainly cos it's rear entry and my portable setup was built to suit it....


----------



## surly (30/9/13)

ian_2005 said:


> +1 for the Keg King
> 
> It Also gives you the benefit of adding a second regulator so you can run 2 kegs at the same time, this is what I ended up doing
> 
> ...


Ian, this is the cheapest I have found: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CO2-Regulator-Dual-Gauge-Multi-Gas-Regulator-Home-Brew-/271183900100?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3f23d1edc4&_uhb=1

I am having banking issues at the moment - credit card cancelled due to fraudulant transactions and my access card (which is brand new) is allegedly "expired". So currently have no access to money to buy one, so will be without beer for a while yet


----------



## ian_2005 (30/9/13)

Thanks Surley, I have bought from this seller before, and he is great, top quality and quick postage


----------



## thedragon (30/9/13)

surly said:


> Ian, this is the cheapest I have found: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CO2-Regulator-Dual-Gauge-Multi-Gas-Regulator-Home-Brew-/271183900100?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3f23d1edc4&_uhb=1


If I remember correctly, it's $65 at keg king, so $69 with delivery sounds good.

For what it's worth, I've have one of these keg king regs and have no complaints.


----------



## maxim0200 (1/10/13)

Im in the same boat (shopping for reg), good thread thanks!


----------



## mosto (1/10/13)

Ross said:


> Personally i wouldn't touch Tesuco with a barge pole, notorious for pressure drifting, which is the last thing you want when trying to balance your system.
> You can't go wrong with Micromatic or Harris, both quality brands.
> 
> Cheers Ross


Only been kegging about a year and got a kegging kit that had a Tesuco. The pressure did move around slightly but having never kegged before thought maybe it was something I had done incorrectly. Anyway, a few weeks ago I pulled out an empty keg not realising the gas line had tangled around the gas bottle. The gas bottle tumbled out smashing the reg. Went to my LHBS and he had a second hand Keg King he said had dispensed two kegs so I bought it for $50. Once set, this thing does not budge. Only (tiny) issue is, being in psi rather than kpa, the slightest adjustment significantly changes the pour, but not really an issue because, as I said, it does move at all so no need to touch once it's set. Also has a handy shut off valve between the bottle and reg so easy to flick the gas off if not using for a few days to negate any potential leaks.


----------



## stakka82 (1/10/13)

ian_2005 said:


> +1 for the Keg King
> 
> It Also gives you the benefit of adding a second regulator so you can run 2 kegs at the same time, this is what I ended up doing
> 
> ...


Don't know what the price is these days but last year I got mine for 50 in springvale, melbourne, then they do 10% off for cash.

No creep at all, and I take mine to parties where idiots kick it and drop my gas bottle on it and stuff (sometimes the idiot is me).


----------



## surly (1/10/13)

Thanks for everyones replies.
Looks like I will go for a KegKing one and maybe consider piggy-backing a second further down the track. Looks to be the best price and everyone seems pretty happy.


----------



## woodwormm (1/10/13)

ian_2005 said:


> Thanks Surley, I have bought from this seller before, and he is great, top quality and quick postage


i can also recommend that seller. sorted me out quickly with another product and then his service was impeccable when first item had manufacturing fault.


----------

